# POLL: What's the worst thing about BBWs?



## Mokojumbie (Apr 3, 2009)

...Like you didn't think it was coming. 

Of course this is all tongue in cheek. Exile's poll was quite informative if anything for the debate it started.


----------



## Cors (Apr 3, 2009)

I voted for other. My ex has extremely low self-esteem, made me out to be a complete monster and fetishist for simply daring to like the fat she hates more than anything. She also blamed everything bad about the world on her own fat, so much that it became a self-fulfilling prophecy. 

I have since discovered that this is far from typical BBW behavior though.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Apr 3, 2009)

Other....The list is just just great to list off !


----------



## Mini (Apr 3, 2009)

I voted Other.

They talk! That alone is a deal-breaker.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 3, 2009)

I voted "other"

Some BBW have been known to have the mystical powers of that legendary crime fighter "The Shadow" and having the ability to 

"Read and Cloud the Minds of most Admirers"


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 3, 2009)

heh, i was _going_ to do a real poll of this once i figured out the safest way (honestly), with comments disabled, and things _very_ carefully worded.


----------



## Mokojumbie (Apr 3, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> heh, i was _going_ to do a real poll of this once i figured out the safest way (honestly), with comments disabled, and things _very_ carefully worded.



I think you blazed the trail though exile. I wouldn't have made this (or even thought about it truthfully) if you hadn't made your post first


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 3, 2009)

Okay as for this poll.... 

I hate it when big women [like myself] wear MuuMuu's

I hate when women my age turn away a delicious pasta or burger for a salad so the person they're out with doesn't think they're a 'pig'. [especially when the other person is eating whatever they want]

All valid points!


----------



## Carrie (Apr 3, 2009)

Hmm. I think the tendency for some of us to badger FAs about *why* they find fatties attractive is probably fairly annoying. 

(That and the cupcake stealing, I mean).


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 4, 2009)

I chose the barring of chub-grabbin'. I understand completely if it's a problem with random, out of nowhere, or "overly eager" chub-grabs, but you gotta expect it during cuddling if you know the person you're with is an FA.

Or if the person in question...ohhhh say they walk past while the FA is in a chair with eyes at belly level and they walk past in their underwear. There WILL be touchings, and if you move by slow enough maybe more...


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 4, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> I chose the barring of chub-grabbin'. I understand completely if it's a problem with random, out of nowhere, or "overly eager" chub-grabs, but you gotta expect it during cuddling if you know the person you're with is an FA.
> 
> Or if the person in question...ohhhh say they walk past while the FA is in a chair with eyes at belly level and they walk past in their underwear. There WILL be touchings, and if you move by slow enough maybe more...



I LOVE this thread!! Ya know my hubby does CHUBB grabbin and I love it so much!! Means he likes my fat and take it the same as a smack on the ass, a tits grab or any other gesture of sexual affection! Its just a great TERM ...."chubb grabbing" never heard of that be4 ty!


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 5, 2009)

Cupcake stealing? I thought they were there as bait; the more they are stolen by that special BBW, the more there is with which to cuddle It's no accident they come in your favorite flavors. And the MuuMuu is the greatest; in a long term relationship the SO knows what's underneath. At home with no undergarments, it's an invitation to misbehave:smitten:


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 5, 2009)

Well, they can't all be passed out and drooling, kiddo.



Mini said:


> I voted Other.
> 
> They talk! That alone is a deal-breaker.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 5, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Hmm. I think the tendency for some of us to badger FAs about *why* they find fatties attractive is probably fairly annoying.
> 
> (That and the cupcake stealing, I mean).



I do this some times. As I'm doing it I tell myself, "You're being annoying." and still I can't control it. *hangs head in shame*

Oh, but I don't steal cupcakes...often.


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 5, 2009)

It's hardly stealing when you're totally entitled to them.


----------



## cinnamitch (Apr 5, 2009)

Rebecca said:


> Well, they can't all be passed out and drooling, kiddo.



I can think of many times i would like to have been.


----------



## Mini (Apr 5, 2009)

Rebecca said:


> Well, they can't all be passed out and drooling, kiddo.



That sounds like a challenge.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 5, 2009)

the santa claus of roofies over here


----------



## Mini (Apr 5, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> the santa claus of roofies over here



My love life's peaks and valleys correspond somewhat alarmingly with ether surpluses and shortages.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 5, 2009)

I personally hate it when they don't want to be tied to the bed and force fed 17842178647781781523 calories in 24 hours. Or when they're all like "I don't wanna be immobile."

Selfish much?


----------



## Carrie (Apr 5, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> Cupcake stealing? I thought they were there as bait; the more they are stolen by that special BBW, the more there is with which to cuddle It's no accident they come in your favorite flavors. And the MuuMuu is the greatest; in a long term relationship the SO knows what's underneath. At home with no undergarments, it's an invitation to misbehave:smitten:


BAIT, of course! Sheesh, I can't believe I never figured that one out. :doh:





NancyGirl74 said:


> I do this some times. As I'm doing it I tell myself, "You're being annoying." and still I can't control it. *hangs head in shame*


Heh! No need for shame, Nancy-pants. In fairness, I should've qualified that statement. I think it's natural for there to be some curiosity there, and god knows fatties and FAs have much to learn from each other, but there's a difference between an open, equally engaged conversation on the topic, vs. an intense, one-sided interrogation session stemming from what is probably insecurity. Knowwhatimean, jellybean? I was guilty of the latter a few times when I was just beginning to become comfortable with myself and my body several years ago, and I kind of cringe now, remembering and thinking how uncomfortable I must have made those guys. Oy. 



Rebecca said:


> It's hardly stealing when you're totally entitled to them.


I like the way you think.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 5, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> I personally hate it when they don't want to be tied to the bed and force fed 17842178647781781523 calories in 24 hours. Or when they're all like "I don't wanna be immobile."
> 
> Selfish much?



unnecessary much?


----------



## kioewen (Apr 5, 2009)

Cors said:


> I voted for other. My ex has extremely low self-esteem, made me out to be a complete monster and fetishist for simply daring to like the fat she hates more than anything. She also blamed everything bad about the world on her own fat, so much that it became a self-fulfilling prophecy.


Yes, I think this should have been included as a category. You describe an extreme case, but I think this exact predicament in common, in a milder form, in many relationships.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 6, 2009)

furious styles said:


> unnecessary much?



fine.

Serious answer? I'd either go with eating like an anorexic bird or other for self esteem issues or not believing that my flirting is sincere.

Point taken, no more jokes.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 6, 2009)

For some BBW's I think it is an issue of pure lack of confidence in their selves. For so long us BBW have been belittled, in lack of so many other terms I can use. I think alot of BBW stop takin care of themselves,..letting the clothes go, the make up, the hair go,...just a shame. Married or single, always look your best! The key is for BBW to really enjoy her curves, her true beautiful of being a big woman. Embrace all that sexiness, all the fat folds, the nooks and cranny's we have! And when some of them finally find a man/woman who really does enjoy them for all that they all, every inch of soft flowing skin we have as BBW, they seem to put up a wall, and for some reason take offense to the pure enjoyment someone might feel for their size. They just arent use to men/woman appreciating their size. Thats why I believe this website is so damn important to woman of size. It helps teach them, there are men out there who adore BBW for all they are. Release the hold society has on us as BBW! Love who you are!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 6, 2009)

Also included in "Other": That Curves isn't co-ed.
I've griped about this before 

It would be nice to go to a gym and watch gorgeous BBW working out :wubu:


----------



## Tau (Apr 6, 2009)

I hate fat girls who hate on other fat girls about their fatness. I've seen a lot of this on myspace and facebook and encountered it one too many times in real life too. Fat girls pointing at and laughing at other fat girls cos they're dressed provocatively, dancing too hard, laughing to loudly. I've had fat girls come up to me and try to tell me off for wearing tight jeans and make up or for making an 'exhibition' of my fat body. WTF!!! Fat girls need to stop the fat hating. If you don't like yourself, change yourself, but don't become a rabid bitch who attacks other people cos they don't hate themselves like you do  Seriously, get a grip!


----------



## mergirl (Apr 6, 2009)

Funny, when i was out walking my dog this morning i was actually thinking, i wonder if there would actually be a poll about 'the worst things about bbws'. and low and behold..
Hmm.. i doubt people are going to be half as honest in this poll as they were in the 'worst thing about fa's' poll. Also, i'll bet the things that some people think are the worst things in bbws some people will enjoy, whereas the crappy aspects of some Fa's.. most people will agree ARE crappy forms of behaviour. 
Does this poll stop at things that can actually be controlled by the bbw? (well size of vagina doesnt count in this..) ..Like if i said, "i hate the fact that when fat people complain about leg chaffing being sore cause its a right turn off for me". Would that be a legitimate complaint? This problem can happen to a lot of big women and i'm sure it causes Fa's guilt, so i'm sure a lot of Fa's answering this question might feel that someone complaining about aspects of their fat that they dont like, a turn off or something that makes them sad.
Can we really say that this is the worst thing about bbws though? (if we think that) 
Or is this poll limited to things big women 'could' change.. if they wanted to..?
See, i guess bbws 'could' never mention the fact they have sore legs and any other number of things that may be part of their fat experience.. 
They could also pretend they are 'not' concerned with hurting their partners when having sex with them.
They could also just wear 'non-frumpy' clothes even though they might 'only' feel comfortable in 'frumpy' clothes.
They could also try really hard to change their psychological/social fears about eating in public..though, i'm guessing it would take a wee while for them to be truly comfortable doing that..
They could also let people play with their fat EVEN though they found it really uncomfortable..
I'm sure bbw's 'could' do any of these things..though i'm not sure any of these things are actually bad things, just things that could be changed if the bbw really wanted to change them. 
Though, i guess this is a poll, really for Fa's is it not? If its not just that, its a poll for bbws to say what they dont like about themselves or more likely other bbws.
Its funny to have a poll about what you dont like about the people you are ment to love somehow.. though i'm sure it will be 'interesting'.

For me, i cant stand BBW's who dont like Fa's! It just means they hate themselves and should get back in the fat closet until they are ready for us Fa's. 
Thats it really. The rest i cant dislike about the individual, its society i should be hating instead.


----------



## TallFatSue (Apr 6, 2009)

I asked my husband what he thought was the worst thing about BBWs. He said he couldn't think of anything ... except I'm a vain, intelligent, opionated, strong-willed, demanding, and very high maintenance woman who spends a lot of money on food, clothes and furniture, and who simply wants to be treated just like any other empress. Then just before I broke a chair over his head, he swiftly added that I deserve ye olde royale treatment, and forthwith offered me ye olde royale fulle-bodye massage, so I spared the poor knave. :smitten:



Carrie said:


> (That and the cupcake stealing, I mean).


Ever since my "rebellious youth" phase (which has apparently continued well into my "rebellious middle age" phase), I don't steal cupcakes or any other food for that matter. At first I ate whatever I damn well pleased right out in the open just to annoy the dickens out of my mother (and I knew it worked when she remarked about me shoveling anything not nailed down into my jaws), but eventually eating well became a lifestyle choice. My mother is a sort of drama queen who never failed to point out how much I ate as a girl, and who also never failed to complain if I didn't eat all the goodies she "cooked and baked all day just for you." Damned if I ate it, damned if I didn't ... so damn the calories, full speed ahead! :eat2:


----------



## pickleman357 (Apr 6, 2009)

Other - 

Worse thing about some BBWs is when they look at FA like freaks because they like the fact that they're fat. Its happend to me and it is one of the most ronchiest akward feelings.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 6, 2009)

pickleman357 said:


> Other -
> 
> Worse thing about some BBWs is when they look at FA like freaks because they like the fact that they're fat. Its happend to me and it is one of the most ronchiest akward feelings.



Ok, I know I am married,:doh: But can you and all the other FA's so called "freaks" all come to my house in AZ!! :smitten::eat2::kiss2:


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 6, 2009)

The worst thing about BBWs? Easy! It's the fact that they snaffle all the good FA's and I'm still single. Damn Bitches! 
Sorry Ladies, you know I love you really :wubu::wubu::wubu:

Tracey xx


----------



## Seth Warren (Apr 6, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> The worst thing about BBWs? Easy! It's the fact that they snaffle all the good FA's and I'm still single.



Monogamy is overrated.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 6, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> The worst thing about BBWs? Easy! It's the fact that they snaffle all the good FA's and I'm still single. Damn Bitches!
> Sorry Ladies, you know I love you really :wubu::wubu::wubu:
> 
> Tracey xx



BeaBea,... with as drop dead gorgeous you are, and those curves  :smitten:,...... know that u r blessed to be single:bow:!!!!! Go out there and have fun with as many FA's as u can!:blush:!!!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 6, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Ok, I know I am married,:doh:



You do?!!?!?


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 6, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> You do?!!?!?


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 6, 2009)

Mrs. Roper is my idol


----------



## mossystate (Apr 6, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> Point taken, no more jokes.



That shit is only funny when some people say it. Glad you learned your lesson.


Now, I am off to eat like an anorexic bird. You ever see a bird eat? Wow. Oh, I also wanna see the wardrobe of any boy who voted for the first option. I wanna see the sizzle and spark of it all.:happy:

great smiley>>>


----------



## furious styles (Apr 7, 2009)

mossystate said:


> That shit is only funny when some people say it. Glad you learned your lesson.
> 
> 
> Now, I am off to eat like an anorexic bird. You ever see a bird eat? Wow. Oh, I also wanna see the wardrobe of any boy who voted for the first option. I wanna see the sizzle and spark of it all.:happy:
> ...



lol that post was inspired by you


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 7, 2009)

this is not a real poll


----------



## mossystate (Apr 7, 2009)

furious styles said:


> lol that post was inspired by you



lol don't be like that...golly


----------



## imfree (Apr 7, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> I chose the barring of chub-grabbin'. I understand completely if it's a problem with random, out of nowhere, or "overly eager" chub-grabs, but you gotta expect it during cuddling if you know the person you're with is an FA.
> 
> Or if the person in question...ohhhh say they walk past while the FA is in a chair with eyes at belly level and they walk past in their underwear. There WILL be touchings, and if you move by slow enough maybe more...



What a delightful post! Your Rep's in the mail.:bow:


----------



## imfree (Apr 7, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Ok, I know I am married,:doh: But can you and all the other FA's so called "freaks" all come to my house in AZ!! :smitten::eat2::kiss2:



I'm on my way. I'll behave and just give you one
of those soft, warm, squooshy, tender, innocent
hugs that I'm famous for. What happens inside of
you is your option.:bow:


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 7, 2009)

imfree said:


> I'm on my way. I'll behave and just give you one
> of those soft, warm, squooshy, tender, innocent
> hugs that I'm famous for. What happens inside of
> you is your option.:bow:



Awwwwww I would love that!!!! Always up for hugs!!!! C'mon back to AZ babe!! I'll be here waiting! hehehhe


----------



## imfree (Apr 7, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Awwwwww I would love that!!!! Always up for hugs!!!! C'mon back to AZ babe!! I'll be here waiting! hehehhe



Hahaha!!!, Ya' know, since hugs are the gift that give and
receive at the same time, a person who hugs just can't
lose. Have a great day and be blessed.:bow:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 7, 2009)

I voted "other." The fattie caste system is most annoying to me.


----------



## Mokojumbie (Apr 7, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I voted "other." The fattie caste system is most annoying to me.



Do you mean the categories such as Chubbies vs Thick vs BBW vs SSBBW etc etc?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 7, 2009)

Mokojumbie said:


> Do you mean the categories such as Chubbies vs Thick vs BBW vs SSBBW etc etc?



Yes. Unfortunately I've been with smaller BBWs who will see a larger one and whisper, "I can't believe she let herself get that big." It's like a mental illness. Or even larger BBWs who will say stuff like, "Listen to her go on, she's not even that big." Then there are the ones who say, "Nobody likes me at this size/shape, " etc as if that is the only criterion one would use to find a mate. Sizeism is almost worse among the fat than it is in the rest of the world.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 7, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yes. Unfortunately I've been with smaller BBWs who will see a larger one and whisper, "I can't believe she let herself get that big." It's like a mental illness. Or even larger BBWs who will say stuff like, "Listen to her go on, she's not even that big." Then there are the ones who say, "Nobody likes me at this size/shape, " etc as if that is the only criterion one would use to find a mate. Sizeism is almost worse among the fat than it is in the rest of the world.


Maby its because big women (and their admirers) divide themselves up. Firstly by actual catagorisation.. bbw,ssbbw etc and then by having special rooms for some and talk of special rooms for others. Maby if there was less division then there would be less sizeism?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Maby its because big women (and their admirers) divide themselves up. Firstly by actual catagorisation.. bbw,ssbbw etc and then by having special rooms for some and talk of special rooms for others. Maby if there was less division then there would be less sizeism?



No, the sizeism existed long before I came to Dimensions or even this forum went up. The special room is merely a symptom.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 7, 2009)

If they are like my ex who is a bbw, I would say dishonesty and insincerity.


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 7, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yes. Unfortunately I've been with smaller BBWs who will see a larger one and whisper, "I can't believe she let herself get that big." It's like a mental illness. Or even larger BBWs who will say stuff like, "Listen to her go on, she's not even that big." Then there are the ones who say, "Nobody likes me at this size/shape, " etc as if that is the only criterion one would use to find a mate. Sizeism is almost worse among the fat than it is in the rest of the world.



I have to say that I've heard those conversations go on amongst my friends of every size. The media / human nature / something seems to try to make us unhappy and jealous and competitive regardless of what we are like and who we are judging ourselves against. I agree that the world would be a better place if it didn't happen - but to try to stamp it out within the larger sized community would be like trying to hold us to a higher standard than the rest of the world. I'm not saying we shouldn't try, but I dont know how optimistic I'd be of success.

Tracey


----------



## mossystate (Apr 7, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> If they are like my ex who is a bbw, I would say dishonesty and insincerity.



How was that about her being a fat woman.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 7, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> No, the sizeism existed long before I came to Dimensions or even this forum went up. The special room is merely a symptom.


I ment the sizeism here. Dont you think some bridges between bbws could be built if there were less walls? or do you think that its just natural that bbws are sizeist to each other?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I ment the sizeism here. Dont you think some bridges between bbws could be built if there were less walls? or do you think that its just natural that bbws are sizeist to each other?



This has been argued here at least 8 times that I can think of off the top of my head. I'm not interested in hijacking this thread with another round. Lets just leave my simple answer as no and yes.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 7, 2009)

mossystate said:


> How was that about her being a fat woman.


Cause she said lied and said she was thin??


----------



## mergirl (Apr 7, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> This has been argued here at least 8 times that I can think of off the top of my head. I'm not interested in hijacking this thread with another round. Lets just leave my simple answer as no and yes.


lol.. ok. ..


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Apr 7, 2009)

My only complaint about BBWs, et c.? Ain't nearly enough of 'em!


----------



## mossystate (Apr 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Cause she said lied and said she was thin??



DAMN HER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





But...that IS a cool trick!


----------



## imfree (Apr 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Cause she said lied and said she was thin??



I wanna' know how she managed to get him to
believe that for even a while.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 8, 2009)

imfree said:


> I wanna' know how she managed to get him to
> believe that for even a while.


A combination of drugs and smoke and mirrors!


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 8, 2009)

Tau said:


> I hate fat girls who hate on other fat girls about their fatness. I've seen a lot of this on myspace and facebook and encountered it one too many times in real life too. Fat girls pointing at and laughing at other fat girls cos they're dressed provocatively, dancing too hard, laughing to loudly. I've had fat girls come up to me and try to tell me off for wearing tight jeans and make up or for making an 'exhibition' of my fat body. WTF!!! Fat girls need to stop the fat hating. If you don't like yourself, change yourself, but don't become a rabid bitch who attacks other people cos they don't hate themselves like you do  Seriously, get a grip!



a tad harsh but i feel ya. they wouldn't let me rep you again darnit!


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 8, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yes. Unfortunately I've been with smaller BBWs who will see a larger one and whisper, "I can't believe she let herself get that big." It's like a mental illness. Or even larger BBWs who will say stuff like, "Listen to her go on, she's not even that big." Then there are the ones who say, "Nobody likes me at this size/shape, " etc as if that is the only criterion one would use to find a mate. Sizeism is almost worse among the fat than it is in the rest of the world.



yeah. i agree. whether its size or whether someone does web modeling or not, if they are married or single, into feederism or not--whatever it is is a load of hooey. i just get tired of people who are used to being hated on loving thier chance to stick it to someone else for any reason.

they wouldn't let me rep you again either


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 8, 2009)

i checked other because i feel the worst thing about BBWs is how hard it is sometimes for them to support each other. its no different from other women i guess but we should really know better. thankfully most are pretty supportive and its really a beautiful thing when its happening. it will be nice when we can figure out how we can get everybody to get with the program because it helps solve all of the other problems when we can encourage each other..


----------



## KendraLee (Apr 8, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Also included in "Other": That Curves isn't co-ed.
> I've griped about this before
> 
> It would be nice to go to a gym and watch gorgeous BBW working out :wubu:



I've seen plenty of BBW working out at the gym where I go and its not a Curves


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 8, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yes. Unfortunately I've been with smaller BBWs who will see a larger one and whisper, "I can't believe she let herself get that big." It's like a mental illness. Or even larger BBWs who will say stuff like, "Listen to her go on, she's not even that big." Then there are the ones who say, "Nobody likes me at this size/shape, " etc as if that is the only criterion one would use to find a mate. Sizeism is almost worse among the fat than it is in the rest of the world.



I so agree Lilly! When I am out and about I always try to smile, or give s compliment to any other BBWs i see or come in contact with. My hubby always ask me whats "my deal". But you know what, sometimes a warm smile , a compliment here and there really help BBW feel better when out in public. I really just want to Hug them all, LOL but then I would seem like a freak. I think if we all just spread alittle kindness through our everyday lives, just think of how amazing life could be!!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 10, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I voted "other." The fattie caste system is most annoying to me.



yes yes yes yesss- As far as I'm concerned, we're all just fat chicks. 

to the people who have actually sent me MESSAGES telling me to gain weight and 'then' i'd be sexy - buggar off. 


You're all just a bunch of fatties to me, which is just swell :eat1:


----------

